# What is the USB port for?



## cruiserparts-1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Anybody know what is the purpose/plan for /function of the usb port on the R15?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Currently no function.

Possible uses: (1) integrating the R15 with other DirecTV receivers or dvrs, and/or with a Microsoft product, for a home entertainment network. (2) permitting the use of an external hard drive to expand capacity.

No one knows if either of those will actually happen, or if they do, when. DirecTV did make some announcements at the Consumer Electronics Show in January, and in a stockholder presentation a couple of weeks ago, that lead to these speculations.

Carl


----------



## Dan East (Feb 15, 2006)

Most likely they are planning on allowing customers to attach an external DVD burner, so they can burn copies of their recorded shows.

Oh wait, sorry, I thought this was the Twilight Zone for a second.

Dan East


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cruiserparts said:


> Anybody know what is the purpose/plan for /function of the usb port on the R15?


Keyboard?

The networking thing is unlikely as Ethernet is the only realistic facility (and it is a whole lot cheaper and easier to implement).

Archiving to external HD or other device is a possibility (keeping copyright in mind).

Live recording to a USB drive is unlikely. You wouldn't want it if they do what TiVo is currently doing with the S3.

Finally, maybe they will allow you to plug in flash devices to view still pictures.

All of these things have already been done by competing products; some with success and others a train wreck.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Keyboard?
> 
> The networking thing is unlikely as Ethernet is the only realistic facility (and it is a whole lot cheaper and easier to implement).
> 
> ...


Networking unlikely? NOT... A USB to Ethernet adapter is MOST likely.
The HR20 will have an RJ-45 on board, but the R15's (that will need network capability for the broadband VOD), will certainly need to use the USB->Ethernet bridge

External HD's are probable (as DirecTV announced Consumer Installable Expanded storage, in their last webcast)... So unless DirecTV is going to promote the opening of the box, and provided specific instructions.... a USB method will be the only way possible for R15....

It probably wouldn't be used for LIVE recordings, or "recording" at all. It is very possible that the R15 will transfer a program from the internal drive to an external drive, during a down time.

Still pictures is an option, but then with the Microsoft Media Center opportunities...

The other that is missing so far, is the DirecTV2Go functions. Where you will be able to hook up portal media players, to load content to them.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Networking unlikely? NOT... A USB to Ethernet adapter is MOST likely.
> The HR20 will have an RJ-45 on board, but the R15's (that will need network capability for the broadband VOD), will certainly need to use the USB->Ethernet bridge
> 
> The XBOX360 uses the USB port to connect a Wireless adapter to. Microsoft sells a snazzy little accessory for this that connects to a Wireless A/B/G network. I've tried it out works fine. Most home network vendors sell a full line of USB to wireless adapters. This works quite well.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

The first use for it will most likely be for the first DirecTV2Go PVPs. 

(Based on press releases) we can expect:

Microsoft and DirecTV intergrations
Intel Viiv Intergrations
and a hard drive expansion thingy they plan on selling


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Networking unlikely? NOT... A USB to Ethernet adapter is MOST likely.
> The HR20 will have an RJ-45 on board, but the R15's (that will need network capability for the broadband VOD), will certainly need to use the USB->Ethernet bridge


There is very little reason to duplicate the existing Ethernet port. Imagine what would be involved in loading drivers for any number of USB to Ethernet adapters! It might give you the option of wireless if they could pull it off, but this would certainly compromise performance. I think we all expect something substantially better than a Slingbox for in-home viewing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> There is very little reason to duplicate the existing Ethernet port. Imagine what would be involved in loading drivers for any number of USB to Ethernet adapters! It might give you the option of wireless if they could pull it off, but this would certainly compromise performance. I think we all expect something substantially better than a Slingbox for in-home viewing.


But then you will have a product that can't access the network, which is the basis for at least two of DirecTV's future plans for this unit.

The USB "driver" model for Ethernet adapters works pretty well on the TiVo product. Doesn't really affect the TiVo's performance that much

Provided that DirecTV offers a list of adapaters that are "compatibile it would be fine. IMHO


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> There is very little reason to duplicate the existing Ethernet port. Imagine what would be involved in loading drivers for any number of USB to Ethernet adapters! It might give you the option of wireless if they could pull it off, but this would certainly compromise performance. I think we all expect something substantially better than a Slingbox for in-home viewing.


All current TiVo units use the same technology, you hook up a USB Ethernet or USB Wireless adapter to the unit to connect to your home network. Actually works quite well, they have a small subset of the available adapters that they support. Actually I think I saw they are doing an upgrade to software right now because the adapters they support are no longer readily available. So if it works well for them then I see little reason it shouldn't work equally as well for DirecTV.


----------

